# Will Bolt OTA ever support out of home streaming on the PC



## Paul1522 (Jan 22, 2019)

I am able to stream on the network on my PC and out of network on my iPhone fine. But will the Bolt support OOHS on the PC?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Paul1522 said:


> I am able to stream on the network on my PC and out of network on my iPhone fine. But will the Bolt support OOHS on the PC?


Does that mean that you tried it and it doesn't work for you? I had heard that it was released and was working for some people but still isn't working for me (my son's Bolt is with him at college). I still get the warning that it's not supported.










Scott


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

The feature was reported to be going into beta a bunch of years back, and every now-and-again some users have reported having the capability, but the feature still doesn't seem to have been released into the wild and I'm not aware of any announcement that it will be.


----------



## Paul1522 (Jan 22, 2019)

HerronScott said:


> Does that mean that you tried it and it doesn't work for you? I had heard that it was released and was working for some people but still isn't working for me (my son's Bolt is with him at college). I still get the warning that it's not supported.
> 
> View attachment 38889
> 
> ...


Correct. It does not work for me. I get the same message. That's why I asked the question here.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

I have done OOH streaming for the past 2 years. I'm not clear why it doesn't work for you.


----------



## Paul1522 (Jan 22, 2019)

aspexil said:


> I have done OOH streaming for the past 2 years. I'm not clear why it doesn't work for you.


Hmmm. Interesting this is working for you. Is this on your PC or on your phone? I can get it to work on my phone, but not on my PC. I get this message on my PC that says it is not supported, so not sure how it is working for you on your PC.


----------



## kendq (Jan 12, 2005)

It was working on my last Bolt also, Then I was having issues with the unit so Tivo sent me a "renewed unit" and it no longer works. I miss it


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

kendq said:


> It was working on my last Bolt also, Then I was having issues with the unit so Tivo sent me a "renewed unit" and it no longer works. I miss it


I'm getting pretty convinced that there's a switch somewhere that has been tripped by TiVo for some people but not for others.


----------

